# Grizzly G1033X Workhorse



## bushmaster

I guess I have the older 20 inch planer sold under a different sticker price but as far as I am concerned it is the best planer ever build for the price. One test of a planer, put the board in and it comes out the other side with no pushing and pulling. I have used the expensive planers at the school shop and its all push and shove. There may be great planers out there but the only planer I would consider buying is this one even though it is off shore. I can only imagine what the updated one with the spiral cutterhead must be like. I have mine raised up on a rollerbase and no bending over. I love it


----------



## woodmaker

Okay, now I'm jealous. My Dewalt lunch box planer is okay, but I can see where I need more power as my skill sincrease.


----------



## Racer2007

Mike , I want the bigger more powerful one and my skills haven't even increased .


----------



## WhoMe

Wow, at 900+lbs I need to get on the grizzly site and look at that mobile base.
Thanks for the review. I can't imagine needing something that big but if the need ever arises, I know this is one to look at.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Nice review…your right, the head does resemble a Byrd/Shellix..20" is nice to have.. 7" doesn't sound like much but that is a nice uptick from a 13" lunch box.


----------



## BoardSMITH

The G0453Z wasn't a lunch box type of planer. It was a full sized planer and the old lunch box I had was dumped 6 or more years ago when I discovered it was only good for occasional use and wasn't up to heavy use.


----------



## woodmaker

Sweet, I want one!


----------

